# outdated fixtures...



## Redwood (Feb 3, 2010)

I get a real kick out of outdated fixtures....

The old yellow bathroom with a white seat and handle on the toilet...







The old Putrid Pink bathroom with a white seat and handle on the toilet...






The DIYer Landlord that can't fix a pop-up assembly so you get a choice of 2 stoppers to try and use...






Gotta love this stuff!


----------



## Speedbump (Feb 4, 2010)

Does this mean you can't buy the Pink lids and handles anymore?  What a bummer.  Maybe they have some other pretty pastel colors that would compliment the pink.

One things for sure;  about 45 minutes after browsing and sampling at a bad *** Chili cookoff, color just doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW!!:rofl:

All of the surfaces in my master bathroom are a slight pink tint that we have learned to live with, and I just recently replaced all polished brass with brushed nickel, but wow...that is something


----------



## handyguys (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, where are the chains on those stoppers?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Was everything that ugly back in the day? Awesome pics! I love to see out dated fixtures as well.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 27, 2010)

Nebraska is farm country, and as I travel around the state doing tile installations I always put me and the guys in the cheapest motel I can find.  Believe me...Nebraska has a lot of cheap motels. They all look like those pictures.


----------



## thomask (Jun 2, 2010)

Hold on to those fixtures. They may be worth big bucks.  The 50s and 60s look will be modern again. Just look at the almond green return.


----------

